# Melbourne Cube Day 2010



## TimMc (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi All,

Melbourne Cube Day 2010 has been announced.

*Date:* Nov 13, 2010
*Time:* 9:00am to 6:00pm
*Location:* RMIT University (Spiritual Centre)
*City:* Melbourne, Australia
*Venue:* 377 Russell Street, Melbourne VIC 3000
*Website* http://www.speedcubing.com.au


*Events:*
2x2 Cube
Rubik's Cube
Rubik's Cube: One-handed
Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded
Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded
Rubik's Cube: Fewest Moves
4x4 Cube
5x5 Cube
6x6 Cube
7x7 Cube

*Registration*
Registration closes on Friday, 5th November, 2010 at 5pm.

I'd like to close registration about two weeks before the competition so that the organisers can prepare gradually over the exam period.

Kind Regards,
Tim.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 14, 2010)

WTFFAZ. i would love to see this happen


----------



## Faz (Sep 14, 2010)

Tim, you know everyone would be interested, so just put it on the WCA asap 

Also, different campus?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 14, 2010)

God I wish I could have so many comps so close to me! I'm jealous!

Feliks: Gonna get some more WRs?


----------



## Faz (Sep 14, 2010)

Nope.
EDIT: oh maan we have to walk a whole block from melbourne central


----------



## pappas (Sep 14, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Nope.
> EDIT: oh maan we have to walk a whole block from melbourne central



omg. A whole block. Thats going to be soooo hard isn't it.


----------



## Faz (Sep 14, 2010)

TimMc: uhh, half an hour for 3x3 round 1? You said we'd be running 4 timers, and I expect a turnout of at least 30, so maybe make that one hour. Yeah this schedule is really cramped :s I blame Tim Major for making it. 

Also 4x4 and 5x5 cutoffs should be 1:30, and 2:30 this time. At nationals lots were getting faster, and more time was wasted.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 14, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Would anyone be interested in the following competition?


Hmmm... it's half an hour away, I'll have to ask my parents, I think it's too far 



TimMc said:


> *Events:*Rubik's Cube: Fewest Moves




Can't wait, and meeting Arnaud will be cool


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## Dene (Sep 14, 2010)

Pretty sure I will be able to make it.



fatboyxpc said:


> God I wish I could have so many comps so close to me! I'm jealous!



We are only fortunate enough to have comps about every 2 months in Melbourne now thanks to Mr Epic McMahon.

Why don't you try setting up competitions yourself?


----------



## TimMc (Sep 15, 2010)

@Feliks: The schedule is still a work in progress. I've reduced the cut-offs. 

@Dene: sq1? >.<

The venue is kind of in the centre of RMIT so it's a bit harder to get to. However, there is an entry from Franklin Street along a lane way. I'll just put posters up everywhere on the day with arrows. 

Tim.


----------



## Forte (Sep 15, 2010)

gogo faz cupstack WR


----------



## TimMc (Sep 16, 2010)

Registration is now open. 

Tim.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 16, 2010)

Dene: I'm actually working on that, but thankfully I'm blessed to live near Mike Hughey and he usually organizes them. The problem I'm getting right now when trying to set one up is that there are too many (3 in ohio, columbus, dayton, columbus, which columbus is an hour away from dayton lol). So I have to wait until things settle out (but I really want one closer to me before the new year starts so that way Mike can still have one after the new year )


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 16, 2010)

OMG. I have to practise 2x2 for another 7 hours in 1 day or I will come last, and Tim Major's dad will beat me by 5 minutes. 

I might be able to get sub-1:30 on 4x4, but 5x5 cutoff is impossible for me.

FMC sounds fun, so I will probably enter, even though I'll fail (I avg about 60. ) 6x6, 7x7, BLD and multi - no way. I'll enter everything else, though. 

I _must_ beat Nick in 2x2.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> OMG. I have to practise 2x2 for another 7 hours in 1 day or I will come last, and Tim Major's dad will beat me by 5 minutes.


I showed him this 
(Btw, my Dad isn't doing 2x2. He's sub 1 now, but he'll compete in 3x3 if when the time comes, I deem him fast enough )
Can't register until I'm uncapped, so that's why I'm not rego'd yet.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 16, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RCTACameron said:
> 
> 
> > OMG. I have to practise 2x2 for another 7 hours in 1 day or I will come last, and Tim Major's dad will beat me by 5 minutes.
> ...


Okay, good, that eliminates one of my biggest threats.


----------



## CubeX (Sep 18, 2010)

*Nobody doing fmc?*

Why isn't anybody doing fmc?

btw: I am not going to register, as i am 98% sure that i have exams on by that time.

I'll register for MSO 2011, if there is one.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 18, 2010)

Due to the current schedule format, there is a conflict as 6x6, 7x7 and FMC are in the same time slot.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Nope.
> EDIT: oh maan we have to walk a whole block from melbourne central


 My sis lives just opposite the Old Melboune Gaol so I can walk there
ARNAUD VanG REGISTERED??
Aims,

2x2, sub 4.5 avg (Don't bug me Cam that you already got this)sub 3 single
3x3: sub 16-17 avg, sub 15single 
4x4: sub 1:10 avg, sub ?1min? single
5x5: sub 2:30 avg, sub 2min sinle (DAMN THE TWO SOLVES WITH Faz, one was 3:01, pop, and the other 2:01)
6x6: Sub cut off single (I suck)
7x7: sub 7min avg, sub 6:30 single 
BLD: SUCCESS!!!
OH: sub 50 avg, sub 40 single
Actually, i think all of these are well in reach


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 19, 2010)

Why isn't there any pyraminx round?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 19, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Why isn't there any pyraminx round?


 
Because it is a tetrahedron, not a cube....


----------



## pappas (Sep 19, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Why isn't there any pyraminx round?


 
Yeah true, but pyraminx is pretty boring so idc. I thought we would be having pyra because its so popular.
EDIT: I didnt see matts post.^^


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 19, 2010)

(JOKE) Square 1 is a "cube" in its solved state so that should fit in perfectly!!


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 20, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> (JOKE) Square 1 is a "cube" in its solved state so that should fit in perfectly!!


 
Does that mean it has to start off as a cube and is not allowed to change shape throughout the solve.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 20, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Does that mean it has to start off as a cube and is not allowed to change shape throughout the solve.


 
3x3 changes shape throughout the solve, so are you saying 3x3 can't be in this (inbetween moves).
I _might_ end up entering multi. Been doing some more bld, and done a few 2 cube attempts. I'll see if I can get a fair bit faster first though, because 18-20 minutes is cutting it fine


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 20, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Does that mean it has to start off as a cube and is not allowed to change shape throughout the solve.


LOL, that eliminates a few steps and someones gonna get the WR


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 24, 2010)

Can we have skewb unnofficially?


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 25, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Can we have skewb unnofficially?


 
Me wanna beat you, what do you avg? 20... i still avg like 25-35


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

i average 16


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 26, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> i average 16


 
cool


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 26, 2010)

and 9.21 single


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 26, 2010)

man, I said in the goals thread that I want sub 1min single by October, still haven't got it. closest: 1:00.05... DAMN THIS WORLD!!


----------



## TimMc (Sep 26, 2010)

I haven't uploaded the unofficial Skewb results from last time... >.<

@sq1: There wasn't really a high demand (nobody complained) and I wasn't sure if Dene was coming. But anyway, now it looks like the schedule is pretty packed.

I'll probably shuffle a lot of the events around when registration has closed online.

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 27, 2010)

TimMc said:


> I haven't uploaded the unofficial Skewb results from last time... >.<
> 
> Tim.


 
I kept forgetting to ask you about that 
http://www.speedcubing.com/results/competitions.php
It was funny, because me and David had probably done 15 solves (combined) before we competed 
It would be fun to have Skewb, but the schedule is pretty tight.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 28, 2010)

lol i've also been practising pyraminx a lot even though we're not doing it


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi guys.
Tim has given me permission to set up a stall at the back of the room, I'll be bringing a lot.

*Kubaroo Cube Store. The Australian Based Cube Store.*

-Shen Shou 2x2 $5.80
-Lan Lan 2x2 $6.30
-Type F-II 3x3 $10.50
-Type A-V 3x3 $13.60
-DaYan Guhong 3x3 $13.60
-Mini QJ 4x4 $9.50
-DaYan + MF8 4x4 $25.10 (I will have maximum 2 left, and only in white, so reserve one if you're interested! I will be ordering more of these soon, but they may not arrive by the 13th.)
-QJ Skewb $9.50 (Only in white)
-Lan Lan Skewb $9.50 (Only in black, and for a limited time only )(3 left so reserve interest)
-QJ PyraMinx $9.50

I may've restocked in DaYan + MF8 4x4s by then but unlikely. The Maru 4x4s should arrive by the 13th, in black and white. They are approx. $27AUD. I may also have Shen Shou 4x4s, but unlikely. All come in black and white, unless otherwise listed.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## TimMc (Nov 4, 2010)

Registration closes Friday at 5pm!

Please email me any changes if you'd like to add/drop out of events. I'll confirm the schedule in the next couple of days based on those that have registered.

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 4, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if James Chin registered at about 4pm. Idk if he'll come. Btw, Brian will have braces at the comp, just to tell everyone.

I'd like to do FMC, but I don't know if I should. I just don't want to slow down the comp... I know 60 minutes is the limit, but if I took 50 or something, that would be too much.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 4, 2010)

Me and AvG (and possibly Faz) will be taking up most, if not all of the hour, so no need to worry about holding anything up, as an hour is already alotted.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay, cool.  I think I'll probably be like 50 minutes. Sadly, my solution would be lucky to be under 45 moves. 

I'm kind of sad that there are only 2 rounds of 2x2. I'm nervous. I NEED TO GET SUB 4.

Anyway, this'll be a great comp.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 4, 2010)

oshit faz comp again


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 4, 2010)

He's obviously going to get sub-7. I don't really care about his 3x3 times, I just don't want him getting the 2x2 avg WR any lower.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 4, 2010)

*Estimated time requirements*

I'm assuming that we'll have 8 stations, 2 scramblers, 2 runners and 8 judges.


```
Registration			30
6x6		Combined Final	19.75
7x7		Combined Final	27.89
fmc		Final		60
2x2		First		25.78
3x3		First		50.69
4x4		Combined First	46.25
mbf		Final		61.19
Lunch				30
oh		Combined First	27.92
bf		Final		23.67
3x3		Second		14.94
5x5		Combined Final	45.28
2x2		Final		5.69
oh		Final		8.89
4x4		Final		12.08
3x3		Final		5.56
Awards				30
```

Required time: 8 hours 46 minutes
Available time: 9 hours

It looks like we'll be able to run the events one after another. Any thoughts?

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Nov 4, 2010)

But we'll be doing stuff at the same time as FMC and multi right? Because no one does those events and it'll be boring as crap sitting around waiting for them to finish.


----------



## Faz (Nov 5, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Me and AvG (and possibly Faz) will be taking up most, if not all of the hour, so no need to worry about holding anything up, as an hour is already alotted.



I'm not doing FMC.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmm, I'm still hoping for 4x4 top 4, bring it on Nick


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 5, 2010)

Since you're having a lot of judges, if there aren't enough (likely) I can step in. I'd be happy to do it for the events I'm not in (6x6, 7x7, BLD and Multi). If I do need to, I'll try to be better than I was at Aus Nationals...


----------



## Faz (Nov 5, 2010)

We'll probably need some scramblers for 6+7, but since you're doing FMC, you can't really judge or scramble for 6+7


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh, they're at the same time? Okay then, I'll just see if there's anything I can do to help out on the day. 

Looks like Chinny didn't get to register in time. I called him to tell him to at 4...


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 5, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> Hmm, I'm still hoping for 4x4 top 4, bring it on Nick


 
~Cough~

I'm hoping to make finals too 
Heaps of practice + DaYan + MF8 = sub 1:05 if you disregard parity I think  Problem is, DP takes over 10s for me to execute :s
I WANT TOP 4 TOO


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 5, 2010)

I WANT TOP 4. In 2x2, of course. I'll be srsly angry if I don't.


----------



## Dene (Nov 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> We'll probably need some scramblers for 6+7, but since you're doing FMC, you can't really judge or scramble for 6+7


 
Hell no me and you plz.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 6, 2010)

Dene said:


> But we'll be doing stuff at the same time as FMC and multi right? Because no one does those events and it'll be boring as crap sitting around waiting for them to finish.


 
It's difficult to run them at the same time when some people are in both events.

How about:
09:30am 10:30am 6x6
09:30am 10:30am fmc
10:00am 10:30am 7x7 (Arnaud, Jeremy, Luke clashing with fmc)

mbf... >.<

le sigh, I can't see a way of running some of the events at the same time with the amount of overlaps. >.<

Groups:
09:30am 10:30am fm g1 - Cameron, Garvin, Minh, Minh, Riley, Tim
09:30am 09:45am 6x6 g1 - Feliks (3min), Jeremy (5min), Luke (4min) , Arnaud (4min)
09:45am 10:00am 7x7 g1 - Feliks (4min), Jeremy (7min?), Luke (4min), Arnaud (8min)
10:00am *11:00am* fm g2 - Jeremy, Luke, Arnaud
10:00am 10:15am 6x6 g2 - Nick (5min?), Brian (5min), Dene (4min)
10:15am 10:30am 7x7 g2 - Nick (8min), Brian (7min), Dene (5min)

The above would save 30 minutes.

I don't really want to hold mbf over lunch >.<

We can work around fast competitors (or even those that can't make cut-offs), who are doing nearly every event, by grouping them and overlapping where possible.....

This might cause a lot of confusion on the day though >.>

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2010)

I think it should just be fmc or 6x6 and 7x7. Adding 30m onto the comp for 3 people...
Or couldn't we just have 6x6 and 7x7, 1hr. FMC, same hr, and if you wanna take the full hour for FMC, then you can't do 6x6 and 7x7? Maybe have FMC starting, then if you have say... 20 minutes left after FMC, you can do 6x6 and 7x7?


----------



## Faz (Nov 6, 2010)

My idea, and I think it's perfectly reasonable, is to just run the events as per the original schedule, and when you are called up for a 6/7 solve, you simply leave the FMC area, and then go do your solve, and come back.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> My idea, and I think it's perfectly reasonable, is to just run the events as per the original schedule, and when you are called up for a 6/7 solve, you simply leave the FMC area, and then go do your solve, and come back.


 
They might get DNF on their FMC solve for communicating with other people during their 6x6/7x7 solve... >.<

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Nov 6, 2010)

Yea no way we are going to try and manage that. 

Not up to me but with a one day comp and doing fmc, multi, 6 and 7 people are going to have to pick their favourite.


----------



## Faz (Nov 6, 2010)

Or, you could run FMC, and MultiBLD at the same time, and once the 3 people (Tim, Arnaud, Minh) finish their multiBLD, they can go and do FMC. Personally, I think this is much better than messing about with groups and everything for 6x6. It would only affect 3 people, which is the same as the old idea, but I suppose extra time could be added for Tim, Arnaud, and Minh, if they needed it. It could be run before lunch, so that if any of the 3 go overtime, we wouldn't get behind on the schedule. However, I think Tim, and Arnaud would only take about 20mins for their multiBLD, if that.

I am volunteering myself to judge for the extra time.

EDIT: Yes, this would work very well.


----------



## Faz (Nov 6, 2010)

Proposed schedule, with time left over. If it looks like there isn't enough time for stuff, remember we're using 8 timers at this competition.

Registration	9:00	9:30	
6x6	9:30	10:00	
7x7	10:00	10:30	
2x2	10:30	11:00	
3x3	11:00	11:45	
4x4	11:45	12:30	
FMC	12:30	1:30	
MultiBLD	12:30	1:30	
Lunch	1:30	2:00	
OH	2:00	2:30	
BLD	2:30	3:00	
3x3	3:00	3:20	
5x5	3:20	4:00	
2x2	4:00	4:15	
4x4	4:15	4:30	
OH	4:30	4:45	
3x3	4:45	5:00


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2010)

And 2x2 should run faster than 30minutes (first round)
27 people. Lets say, 15s. 5 x 15 = 1 minute. 1 minute per cometitor, so 27 minutes. However, many competitors will be sub 10, some sub 7, sub 6, so on. Some events we can regain time.
FMC and Multi are both mentally draining events, I think it'd be better just to have 6x6 and 7x7 paired up with FMC, or do as Dene says, and pick between events.
I propose on your schedule, that FMC and 6x6 and 7x7 swap, so that FMC is the first event, and possibly to have rego run throughout FMC? That way people can not turn up until near the end of FMC, register, and continue with the rest of the schedule, because lets be honest, FMC is one of the most boring spectator events, so this way people don't need to be there for it.

Edit:
Registration 9:00 10:30
FMC 9:30 10:30
2x2 10:30 11:00
3x3 11:00 11:45
4x4 11:45 12:30
6x6 12:30 1:00
7x7 1:00 1:30
MultiBLD 1:30 2:00
Lunch 1:30 2:00
OH 2:00 2:30
BLD 2:30 3:00
3x3 3:00 3:20
5x5 3:20 4:00
2x2 4:00 4:15
4x4 4:15 4:30
OH 4:30 4:45
3x3 4:45 5:00 

This gives more time I think, (you could move everything back 30 minutes, and then the comp would end at 4:30). However, we don't neccesarily need to end at 4:30, so we have 30 extra minutes for interruptions and stuff (4bld best of 2 for example)


----------



## Faz (Nov 6, 2010)

MBLD is 1 hour, not half an hour.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2010)

Then move every event before Multi back 30 minutes. People competing in FMC have to arrive early lol.


----------



## pappas (Nov 6, 2010)

Can anybody lend me a 6x6 just for the day? Also TimMc I can sub 5 min easy for 6x6.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 6, 2010)

I think having FMC at the start while registration is happening would be good. I guess arriving at 8:30 would be okay.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 6, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> of course, how could I forget Major, 4x4 is the only puzzle im consistently good at, also, DP takes around 7seconds for me


 
posted by Brian


----------



## Dene (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok firstly we are having two groups for 6 and 7 because only me and Faz can scramble and I need to use Faz's 6x6. 

Secondly:

Registration 9:00 9:30 
multi 9:00 10:00
6x6 9:30 10:00 
7x7 10:00 10:30 
2x2 10:30 11:00 
3x3 11:00 11:45 
4x4 11:45 12:30 
Lunch 12:30 1:30
FMC 1:00 2:00
OH 2:00 2:30 
BLD 2:30 3:00 
3x3 3:00 3:20 
5x5 3:20 4:00 
2x2 4:00 4:15 
4x4 4:15 4:30 
OH 4:30 4:45 
3x3 4:45 5:00

multi starts straight away, if you want to do 6x6 you have to finish in 30 mins which I don't see being a problem for anyone doing both events.

FMC starts halfway through lunch but everyone still has 30mins off. 


And for sorting out all your crap I still want a second round of 5x5 ktnx.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2010)

Dene's works^
I vote for this^
Arnuad will prolly try 3, so he'll be fine (unless he decides on 1 more, which might happen)
Only problem is Faz, who's trying 7+. Faz is slow at multi, so I guess you could do Faz's 6x6 during FMC?


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, I'll be trying 7, which will take about 45 minutes.


----------



## Dene (Nov 7, 2010)

That's alright me and Faz won't take long for 6x6 we can work around it.


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2010)

I can probably start my multi earlier if you want.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 10, 2010)

It'll pretty much be Dene's schedule. I put the times in an my spreadsheet approves it :-D

Please note that the doors will unlock at 9am and lock at 6pm... >.<

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if we can only start setting up at 9, then I still think we should use Dene's schedule, but just make it half an hour later

Registration 9:00 9:30 
multi 9:15 10:15
6x6 10:00 10:30
7x7 10:30 11:00
2x2 11:00 11:30
3x3 11:30 12:15
4x4 12:15 1:00
Lunch 1:00 2:00
FMC 1:30 2:30
OH 2:00 2:45 (Start OH R1 while FMC is on - Most won't take the whole hour, probably 30 mins for FMC)
BLD 2:45 3:15
3x3 3:15 3:40
5x5 3:40 4:20 
2x2 4:20 4:35
4x4 4:35 4:50
OH 4:50 5:05 
3x3 5:05 5:20

Plenty of time to pack up

If it seems we're running smoothly, and are ahead of schedule, there might be time for a 5x5 final for Dene, but put that in before 3x3


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 10, 2010)

I just bought one of those wifi modem things today that will allow up to five connections (within about 15 metres i think). Given that it is prepaid its probably not for all day surfing but if anyone wants to access these forums or do any other shortish internet stuff during saturdays comp then just come and see me. All you need is a device with wifi that supports wpa security.


----------



## AnthonyH (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm gonna do so s** tomorrow :fp
I ceebed going school today and I didn't do anything active. When I don't do anything active I usually sleep at 2am or so... ><


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 12, 2010)

Good Morning everyone. The forecast for Melbourne today is max 20c and lots of rain. The Melbourne cube day has officially begun. There are four lads kicking off precedings with the multi blind competition. Tim is going for 2, Arnaud - 3, Faz - 7 and Zane 11. After that we have the 6x6 and 7x7. Updates throughout the day....

David


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 12, 2010)

Tim got 0/2, Arnaud 0/3, Faz 5/7 and Zane 4/11. The 6x6 is running now...


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 12, 2010)

Ouch Zane  And I still beat Faz in multi officially


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 12, 2010)

faz got 2:29 avg in the 6x6. 7x7 running now


----------



## JackJ (Nov 13, 2010)

Whoa! Nearly another WR.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 13, 2010)

faz just did his 2x2 - 2.38, 1.77, (1.75), 2.21, (2.46) = 2.12 avg


----------



## tehmaxice (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow, thats crazy! 
Congrats on the WR.
Thanks for keeping us updated fazdad


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 13, 2010)

fazdad said:


> faz just did his 2x2 - 2.38, 1.77, (1.75), 2.21, (2.46) = 2.12 avg


 
WOW nice job


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 13, 2010)

WOW FAZ nobody is going beat that.

Also thanks so much fazdad keeping everybody that isn't there updated.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 13, 2010)

OMG Faz! good job


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 13, 2010)

Round 1 of the 3x3 is underway and faz is about to take the stage. However, i have to judge so my update will be delayed....


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry Erik but it had to happen sometime. Faz just got 7.03 and he told me to say non lucky with Y


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Nov 13, 2010)

BEAST!! Sub-7 today?


----------



## Weston (Nov 13, 2010)

WatWatwat


----------



## Meep (Nov 13, 2010)

Wat


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 13, 2010)

:0


----------



## Frapdeizer (Nov 13, 2010)

Finally...


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 13, 2010)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 13, 2010)

fazdad said:


> Sorry Erik but it had to happen sometime. Faz just got 7.03 and he told me to say non lucky with Y


 
OMFG SAME THING HAPPENED TO SOME OTHER PANTS!!!!!!


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 13, 2010)

Not even sub7. Noob.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 13, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> OMFG SAME THING HAPPENED TO SOME OTHER PANTS!!!!!!


 
Woah, you too?


----------



## Toad (Nov 13, 2010)

Slow.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 13, 2010)

HOLy ****


----------



## Frapdeizer (Nov 13, 2010)

Erik's reaction to this will be like


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 13, 2010)

No sub 7...?
=(


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 13, 2010)

L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 D B2 U2 L2 U' B' D' F2 L R2 F2 D U2 R'

y' D R D L2 y' R U' R' u 
U2 R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
y' U' L' U L U2 L' U L
R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2'
R' U' R' F R F' U R
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'

= 59 moves
8.39 TPS


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 13, 2010)

That's such a nice WR in terms of TPS, non-luckiness and awesome OLL <3


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 13, 2010)

Video?


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 13, 2010)

holy tps


----------



## joey (Nov 13, 2010)

Faz sup.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 13, 2010)

Faz sup7.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Fazt sup7.


 
Fix'd.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Nov 13, 2010)

Haha, crazy crazy, no words for it............... Congratz! Wow!




"I lived in the same era as Faz"


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 13, 2010)

wtf feliks


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 13, 2010)

I think he can walk into Mordor now.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 13, 2010)

If there's no video, I will blow up in rage.


----------



## Toad (Nov 13, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> If there's no video, I will blow up in rage.


 
That's totally likely.

Nobody ever bothers filming his solves.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 13, 2010)

Of course there's video. When i get home. A guy here recorded a bad quality vid, but he'll upload it soon.

4x4 avg 

41.43, 39.19, 38.58 counting


----------



## Meep (Nov 13, 2010)

39.73 avg wat


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 13, 2010)

Thats 39.73 avg for the 4x4


----------



## Frapdeizer (Nov 13, 2010)

pfff, that's pretty lame


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 13, 2010)

Frapdeizer said:


> pfff, that's pretty lame


 
you are slow


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 13, 2010)

I think I had 8/10 parities.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 13, 2010)

fazdad said:


> Of course there's video. When i get home. A guy here recorded a bad quality vid, but he'll upload it soon.



But you have a good quality video, right?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 13, 2010)

fazdad said:


> I think I had 8/10 parities.


 
I saw that as "panties" the first time I read it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 13, 2010)

@stachu - the same thing happened to me with some other pants


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 13, 2010)

My good quality video will be up on faz's channel in about 6 hours.


----------



## joey (Nov 13, 2010)

Fazdad I sent you a pm.

Click notifications at the top to see it.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 13, 2010)

FAZ


----------



## Truncator (Nov 13, 2010)

what the fffffffffuuuuuuuuu


----------



## chris w (Nov 13, 2010)

wow thats epic, what about the average ?


----------



## joey (Nov 13, 2010)

His avg was like 9.1

IN OTHER NEWS I JUST SPOKE TO ARNAUD DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

He is the only person to first hand witness both sub8 WRs.


----------



## Toad (Nov 13, 2010)

joey said:


> His avg was like 9.1
> 
> IN OTHER NEWS I JUST SPOKE TO ARNAUD DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> He is the only person to first hand witness both sub8 WRs.


 
DID HE ENJOY THE MESSAGE FROM THE UK OPEN ... open ?!??!!????


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Nov 13, 2010)

omg, is he a human? no, he like a storm that will break all WRs (


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 13, 2010)

tjtj_pr0 said:


> omg, is he a human? no, he like a storm that will break all WRs (


 
He, after today, will have eight.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 13, 2010)

Feliks you're so gay, stop making 4x4 WR harder to beat kthxbai


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 13, 2010)

Just finished the one-handed with no real highlights. about to start the blindfold. this will be followed by round 2 of the 3x3.


----------



## Faz (Nov 13, 2010)

11.78, 7.40, 7.63, 8.69, 7.09 = 7.91


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 13, 2010)

dearest faz.
You're slow.
<3 Waffo


----------



## chris w (Nov 13, 2010)

WHAT


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 13, 2010)

Okay, let me get this straight, 2x2 WR avg, 3x3 WR avg, 3x3 single WR, and wat else?


----------



## MrData (Nov 13, 2010)

WHAT


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh no he didn't.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 13, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Oh no he didn't.


 i think he went there. So faz, are you gonna quit soon?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 13, 2010)

epic noob.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 13, 2010)

Faz racked up holy ****. Need 2x2 single gogo


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 13, 2010)

Wait, sub 8 official average...?

:0


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 13, 2010)

When i opened this thread, i was not surprised because i know he peeled the stickers off, ordered cubesmith ones with extra fazt shipping, then you borrowed a razor from your dad and restickered ur cube. All in a span of 7.03 seconds


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 13, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> Okay, let me get this straight, 2x2 WR avg, 3x3 WR avg, 3x3 single WR, and wat else?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feliks_Zemdegs


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 13, 2010)

I think we better put this man out in the field as a stud. Don't want him to be in any more competitions. He might break a hip or something then he wouldn't be stud material.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 13, 2010)

We should really start looking into those Non-Feliks WRs.


----------



## Forte (Nov 13, 2010)

gogo sq1 wr


----------



## hic0057 (Nov 13, 2010)

Imagine if that solve was a lucky solve with a pll skip. It probably would of been sub 6.
GO AUSTRALIA!!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 13, 2010)

5x5 and 2x2 final passed without a record. Now doing 4x4 then 3x3 final....


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 13, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> Okay, let me get this straight, 2x2 WR avg, 3x3 WR avg, 3x3 single WR, and wat else?


 
4x4x4 WR


----------



## Faz (Nov 13, 2010)

31.97 single
High 35 avg.


----------



## MrData (Nov 13, 2010)

O.O
nice


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 13, 2010)

:|

So pro.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 13, 2010)

nice brah


----------



## Anthony (Nov 13, 2010)

It's truly ridiculous how good you are, especially in comp, Feliks.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 13, 2010)

4x4 final (38.53),35.97,34.50,36.93,(31.97) = 35.80 avg


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Nov 13, 2010)

omg, nearly sub 30 4x4, congratz Feliks!!!


----------



## doc (Nov 13, 2010)

You're a beast, this is so insane.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 13, 2010)

fazdad said:


> 4x4 final (38.53),35.97,34.50,36.93,(31.97) = 35.80 avg


 
There is only one person with a faster single other than this average :O


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 13, 2010)

I am gripped by this but really need to sleep soon. Fazdad, please can you tell Arnaud that Charlie says hi? Thank you!

NEED MORE 3X3X3 RESULTS.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 13, 2010)

WOW Congrats Feliks again


----------



## Faz (Nov 13, 2010)

David Edwards pen flipping avg wr: 0.80


----------



## pjk (Nov 13, 2010)

35 4x4 avg and sub-8 3x3 avg? WTF?


----------



## Faz (Nov 13, 2010)

@Charlie: Hallo, met Arnaud 

We need to talk again Charlie! LOTS of beans, and serious ones


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 13, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> @Charlie: Hallo, met Arnaud
> 
> We need to talk again Charlie! LOTS of beans, and serious ones


 
Hoi met Charlie <3 I basically have a bean farming business these days, Arnaud.

Thanks Faz! Oh... and do some more fasts please.


----------



## Faz (Nov 13, 2010)

6.77 nl with G perm. 8.88 average with a counting 11


----------



## MrData (Nov 13, 2010)

wat


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 13, 2010)

INSANE. well done.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 13, 2010)

wat


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 13, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## qqwref (Nov 13, 2010)

too many fazts


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 13, 2010)

Also, now I can sleep. Awesome.


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 13, 2010)

Holy cow! But well fazerved!


----------



## onionhoney (Nov 13, 2010)

That was slow.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 13, 2010)

The comp has finished - going out to dinner which means videos will be delayed. Should be up in about 2 hours from now.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 13, 2010)

"Cleanup in aisle three--there seems to be brain matter leaked all over the floor."


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 13, 2010)

fazdad said:


> The comp has finished - going out to dinner which means videos will be delayed. Should be up in about 2 hours from now.


 
Could you post the times of the final round


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 13, 2010)

fazdad said:


> The comp has finished - going out to dinner which means videos will be delayed. Should be up in about 2 hours from now.


 
Great - time for a nap!


----------



## AndyK (Nov 13, 2010)

Wait, 6.77??!?


----------



## Hays (Nov 13, 2010)

fazdad said:


> faz got 2:29 avg in the 6x6. 7x7 running now


 
Noooo...you're not supposed to get close to WR's in anything bigger than a 5x5.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 13, 2010)

PLEASE STOP. MY HEART CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE! 
Seriously Faz, stop being so awesome.

I wait for the smexy videos.


----------



## goatseforever (Nov 13, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 6.77 nl with G perm. 8.88 average with a counting 11


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 13, 2010)

It was a great comp, faz = 6.77, CRAZY!!!
I'm happy with 5x5. 1:52 single


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 13, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> It was a great comp, faz = 6.77, CRAZY!!!
> I'm happy with 5x5. 1:52 single



Brian any idea what the last round times for Faz were and congrats on the Sub 2 5x5x5


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations Faz! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 13, 2010)

3/5 goals accomplished

2x2 sub 6 single (completed 4.78)
2x2 sub 10 average (completed 8.19)
3x3 sub 45 average (completed 43.57)
2x2 final round (failed 13th place)
3x3 sub 40 single (failed 40.18)


----------



## Zava (Nov 13, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> There is only one person with a faster single other than this average :O


 
faz is the new Bálint Bodor of 4x4?


----------



## Truncator (Nov 13, 2010)

wat


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 13, 2010)

Eugh, I've tried to sum my thoughts up concisely on this, but I just can't.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 13, 2010)

OH MA GAWD :O


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 13, 2010)

Just to recap:

Faz won everything.

Faz broke 5 WRs, one of which he broke twice, even though it hadn't been broken for two years before.

No one else accomplished anything that people will care about.

This is how Australian competitions work.


----------



## Faz (Nov 13, 2010)

lukebruce 10.80, and 12 avg
pappas 10.50 and 13.26 avg
cameron 3.9x 2x2 avg
WOO OTHER AUSTRALIANS


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 13, 2010)

I am pretty shocked atm... First thing I see after I wake up "ya faz broke a wrs."
I was predicting this (2 3x3 sgl WRs at his next comp) but still 
But srsly, Faz can get ANY WR, just by doing a few weeks of practice. Even sub-2:30 6x6 avg! (and I don't think he practices much). 6.77 is a nice number, I can live with that ^^ Glad, that it wasn't a skip so it'd unreachable for anyone else... (it's just a matter of time until faz gets a skip )
I feel really sorry for Erik. I'd be so pissed, but tbh everyone knew that it would get broken very soon.
Faz: Congratz! Just amazing. I think there is no need to say that you deserved it the most 
As for the other WRs: i don't even know what to say  congratz.
EDIT: just realized that my single is slower than the wr avg *sadface*


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 13, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> lukebruce 10.80, and 12 avg


Cool.


fazrulz said:


> pappas 10.50 and 13.26 avg


Nice.


fazrulz said:


> cameron 3.9x 2x2 avg


Nub. Can't even get sub-3.5. Shame.


----------



## chris w (Nov 13, 2010)

oo good stuff guys, im guna have to pick up my game alot!!


----------



## aronpm (Nov 13, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Nub. Can't even get sub-3.5. Shame.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 13, 2010)

vote: how many European cubers didn't sleep until the comp was over


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 13, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> lukebruce 10.80, and 12 avg
> pappas 10.50 and 13.26 avg
> cameron 3.9x 2x2 avg
> WOO OTHER AUSTRALIANS


 
DAVID EDWARD PEN FLIP
ZANE CARNEY 25 OH AVERAGE (his pb by a fair bit)


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 13, 2010)

My avg5 pb is 25.09.


----------



## chris w (Nov 13, 2010)

wow solid, i wanna see all the results already ahah, howd you go tim?


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


>


 
That was actually me after my 3x3 first round avg.

Anyway, everyone seemed to have improved a lot, and Luke's 3x3 avg was awesome. Btw, does anyone want to see the vids of my 3.9x 2x2 avgs?


----------



## Brunito (Nov 13, 2010)

Congrats man this time is absolutely amazing :O but what was his 6x6 avg???


----------



## Mr Cubism (Nov 13, 2010)

3x3x3 average 7.91 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feliks_Zemdegs
Is that correct?!? If it is, why this silence? Because of the others crazy WRs are stealing the attention?! (ore everyone are in shock!)


I can´t take this in......................


----------



## Shortey (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah, it's correct.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 13, 2010)

Lol, Sam, my sleep has been all over the place because of this 

For me the average is the most insane thing ever. Really well done Faz, I can't see anyone but you beating that for at least a year.


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2010)

WOW nice job Faz!


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 13, 2010)

So Faz now has 8 WRs, which is the most that anyone has ever held in the history of cubing. He now has 3 of the top 4 3x3 singles and a lot of other crazy stuff.


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2010)

Pretty sure both Erik and Matyas have had more. I'm sure Mr. Pochmann could check that for me.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 13, 2010)

Kuti has had 13 WRs


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 13, 2010)

ok, but how many legit wrs did he have? I know he had like big cubes, blind, magic, and multi (clock?) but its obvious which were legit and which weren't.

EDIT: I see, he had 13 legit wrs, some for the same event, not all at the same time. 2x2 4x4, 5x5, sq1, clock, magic, mm


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I'm not doing FMC.


 
orly


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#11

I was judging it on this, but I can't be sure.


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2010)

oh ok. I think that is ignoring single/average as being different.


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2010)

Pretty sure this was the 6.77 WR scramble:

R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U B' D2 L' U2 B F R U R


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 13, 2010)

I got 28.02 PLL skip. (POP) xD


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 13, 2010)

WTF FELIKS


----------



## irontwig (Nov 13, 2010)

FMC scramble?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 13, 2010)

scotzbhoy
*anyone but you*
>>implying Feliks.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 13, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> scotzbhoy
> *anyone but you*
> >>implying Feliks.


 
Apologies. I really should read things more carefully before looking stupid :S


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 13, 2010)

Faz =D

He broke 5 world records, and doubled up on two of them. Wtfaz.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## IamWEB (Nov 13, 2010)

^lol congrats


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 13, 2010)

That's just not normal. Faz is a beast.


----------



## AndyK (Nov 13, 2010)

Well come on then, me want more videos. I've _only_ seen both 3x3x3 WRs and the 4x4x4 WR.


----------



## demma (Nov 13, 2010)

This is insane, congrats Faz...


----------



## guusrs (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratz Faz, all your new records are insane!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 14, 2010)

Are there videos of the average, 4x4x4 WRs and 2x2x2?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2010)

irontwig said:


> FMC scramble?


 
U B2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 U L R2 D R2 F U'

Am stupid. I saw bottom 2x2x2, and went for it, as it was right in my face. Now that I look at it, there were better options. I just couldn't believe my luck, that I'd gotten what I thought was a nice scramble. I found 23 moves to 4 corners in about 10 minutes. Spent 30+ minutes trying to finish it. Then realised this wasn't all *that* good in terms of starts. I then found 28 moves to 3 corners (27 + aligning), but didn't realised I still had over 20 minutes left, so I went with this. Searched and searched, but I couldn't find an insertion that cancelled, so my solution was 36 moves 
B' D2 R B R' D R U' R' D2 F U2 F' *B2 U F' U' B2 U F U'* L U L2 F L F' L' R' F' R F' U F U' F (36)
Can someone improve on this insertion? It's in bold.


----------



## Faz (Nov 14, 2010)

B' D2 R2 B R2 D' L U' L2 U2 - 2x2x3
F2 L' F' L' F L' F' L2 F' L2 F' U' F U L F - 26 moves to 3 corners

I did an insertion after move 2.

32 moves.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 14, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Searched and searched, but I couldn't find an insertion that cancelled, so my solution was 36 moves
> B' D2 R B R' D R U' R' D2 F U2 F' *B2 U F' U' B2 U F U'* L U L2 F L F' L' R' F' R F' U F U' F (36)
> Can someone improve on this insertion? It's in bold.


 
There are 4 canceling insertions based on your skeleton, that I can find at least. Three of them are 8 move commutators that cancel 1 move. One is an 11 move commutator that cancels 4 moves.

B' D2 R B R' D R U' R' D2 F U2 F' L U L2 F L . F' L' ! R' F' R F' U F @ U' # F

. = [R2 F L' F' R2 F L F']
! = [L F R2 F L' F' R2 F L F2 L']
@ = [B D2 B' U B D2 B' U']
# = [U' R' D' R U R' D R]

Only perform *one* of these insertions, not more. Each one performed individually is a 7 turn insertion with one or more canceling moves.

Chris


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2010)

Finally some spare time;
DYK...
- Arnaud is really cool?
- I arrived at 8:40~ but realised all I knew was it was at RMIT, and not sure of anything else. So I cubed out the front of the main building with a view up both main streets. I cubed until around 9:10, at which stage I realised I must be in the wrong spot completely. So I ran up Anthony, but he was lost too. We met up, then finally found it... 16 buildings away from where I had been?
- The venue was amazing?
- I posed with Faz's cube after the 6.77, with a mock victory style. HATERS GONNA HATE.
- I called it? I posted in that thread, predicting today (I only thought once though...)
- His 31.9 4x4 WR, had literally no claps, bar me. A lot of others had left, and this was on a far table?
- Even when we announced that his 4x4 average was 35.80, it remained fairly quiet?
- This was my worst comp, results wise, but still, an awesome comp?
- Me and Luke were very annoyed that we made 2x2 final?
- So annoyed that we started off with 3, 3 and 4, 3 respectively?
- Arnaud was present for my 7.08 2x2 solve?
- David Edwards pen flipping world record average. Faz single?
- In FMC, I spent more time on my backup solution, than my solution? D:
- J-line bragged to me, about his 1:15 4x4 solve, saying "beat that". I replied pointing to the display that I'd just solved at, saying, "just did, 1:11, pops and parities?
- Lol Yau?
- "Only 7" (someone in response to another's, "how many world records today?")?
- 7.03 was joined with a mega roar, and many finallys! Too bad I was judging 8 stations away, and too short to see over the crowd that had gathered?
- My 2 13s in the final had Zperms starting at 9~ and 10~?
- I started an Eperm in an OH solve at around 15? 
- The D in Arnaud is silent, according to Fazdad?
- I had 3 pops, OLL parity on every solve, and 3~ PLL parities in my better round of 4x4?
- I could've had numerous sub ones, if it wasn't for all these parities and pops?
- Luke had a counting 57?
- I popped on the 3rd last move of a Uperm, in 4x4?
- Luckily Brian chose to randomly film that solve, so others could share my pain?
- To be honest, I was absolutely shocked with Faz's 7.91 3x3 average like everyone else, because I've seen him do better at meetups?
- His 4x4 average and single however...

Edit: Chris... I can't believe it... I had insertions in those spots, but they didn't cancel.  I have limited knowledge of insertions I suppose. Thanks for this.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 14, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> - I posed with Faz's cube after the 6.77, with a mock victory style. HATERS GONNA HATE.



I think everyone noticed this one, as on video it appears you grab the cube before the judge has finished the closing procedure of the solve 



> Edit: Chris... I can't believe it... I had insertions in those spots, but they didn't cancel.  I have limited knowledge of insertions I suppose. Thanks for this.


 
BH corner algorithms are extremely useful for insertions. Also, sometimes at a point where the insertion looks nice there are often multiple algs you could perform that execute the same 3 cycle. Make sure to try all possibilities if an insertion looks good.

Chris


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 14, 2010)

The weather wasn't as good as you would expect. 

EVERYTHING ELSE WAS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## irontwig (Nov 14, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> BH corner algorithms are extremely useful for insertions.



? All you need is 8-movers.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 14, 2010)

irontwig said:


> ? All you need is 8-movers.


 
I disagree. If a 9 move alg canceled more turns than any 8 move option, then I would use the 9 move alg. If it gives a fewer net added moves for the insertion, then I will always use that alg, even if the alg itself is not 8 turns in length.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 14, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I disagree. If a 9 move alg canceled more turns than any 8 move option, then I would use the 9 move alg. If it gives a fewer net added moves for the insertion, then I will always use that alg, even if the alg itself is not 8 turns in length.


 
Could you give an example of a 9-move insertion that would result in a shorter solution than if you inserted a 8-mover instead?

My ~15 minutes try:

B' L2 F' L2 D [2x2x2 (5)]
U' L F L2 U2 [2x2x3 (10)]
F2 U' F U F' L2 [F2L-1 (16)]
F2 L' U L U' [F2L+EO (21)]
U F L F2 L' F' U' R' F R F' [LL (30)]


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 14, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> - Arnaud is really cool?


Avg: I figured out why Faz is so fast. He saves the speed for cubing, so he's really slow in real life.
Faz: Wait, what?
Avg: He'll get it in a minute.

I know it didn't go exactly like that, but still funny.



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> - I arrived at 8:40~ but realised all I knew was it was at RMIT, and not sure of anything else. So I cubed out the front of the main building with a view up both main streets. I cubed until around 9:10, at which stage I realised I must be in the wrong spot completely. So I ran up Anthony, but he was lost too. We met up, then finally found it... 16 buildings away from where I had been?



I got a bit lost too, and wouldn't have got there if there weren't lots of people telling me where to go. My Mum wanted to know which way a street (can't remember which one) was, so she asked the first person she saw. It was Dene. 


ZB_FTW!!! said:


> - The venue was amazing?


I agree. Very quiet and calming (I think it was the meditation room), and the lighting was good.


ZB_FTW!!! said:


> - This was my worst comp, results wise, but still, an awesome comp?



Same with me. Well, my results were bad in the events I cared about.


ZB_FTW!!! said:


> - David Edwards pen flipping world record average. Faz single?



I think I saw him get a 0.55. 



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> - J-line bragged to me, about his 1:15 4x4 solve, saying "beat that". I replied pointing to the display that I'd just solved at, saying, "just did, 1:11, pops and parities?



I got a 1:11 too, but it was a no parity PB. 



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> - Luckily Brian chose to randomly film that solve, so others could share my pain?


I chose to randomly film one of Faz's 4x4 solves... 31.90.

DYK...

-I suck at FMC? 51 move solution that apparently didn't work, even though I checked it.
-I rarely practice 4x4 and OH, but got into the finals, yet I didn't get into the 3x3 finals, when I practice it a lot?
-EVERYONE HAS GOT SO FAST AT 3X3? (Luke and Nick.)


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Could you give an example of a 9-move insertion that would result in a shorter solution than if you inserted a 8-mover instead?
> 
> My ~15 minutes try:
> 
> ...


 
A few posts back, Chris showed some 8 movers to cancel 1 move, and an 11 mover to cancel 4 moves, so that is equal. I'm quite surprised you actually asked this. Surely you realise that more often than not, 8movers are more efficient than 9 or 10 movers, doesn't mean they always are.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 14, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> - Arnaud is really cool?


 
Hell yeah he is.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 14, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I'm quite surprised you actually asked this. Surely you realise that more often than not, 8movers are more efficient than 9 or 10 movers, doesn't mean they always are.


 
What's so surprising? I simply want to see a concrete example rather than a baseless assumption. Also note that Chris' "!" insertion is just a silly way to do "."


----------



## coinman (Nov 14, 2010)

So what is Arnaud up to now, a walkabout?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 14, 2010)

Can someone compile all the WRs into a single list? I want to mention them on CubeCast. Thanks.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 14, 2010)

2x2 avg: 2.12
3x3 single: 6.77
3x3 avg: 7.91
4x4 single: 31.97
4x4 avg: 35.80


----------



## irontwig (Nov 14, 2010)

2x2: a:2.12 
3x3: s: 6.77, 7.03 a: 7.91 
4x4: s: 31.97 a: 35.80, 39.73


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 14, 2010)

Shortey said:


> 2x2 avg: 2.12
> 3x3 single: 6.77
> 3x3 avg: 7.91
> 4x4 single: 31.97
> 4x4 avg: 35.80


 
Thanks, and I'm just going to assume those were all Faz right?


----------



## irontwig (Nov 14, 2010)

Morten forgot that he broke the 3x3 single and 4x4 average twice.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 14, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Thanks, and I'm just going to assume those were all Faz right?


 
lolyes


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 14, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Could you give an example of a 9-move insertion that would result in a shorter solution than if you inserted a 8-mover instead?


 
This does bring up a good point. No, I don't have a proof of this, but _because_ it has not been _disproven_ to my satisfaction, then I always check all insertions for a cancelation - even cases greater than 8 moves. I know what you mean that the "!" insertion is actually the same thing pretty much as "."

I have also found cases where an 8 move insertion (that does not cancel a turn) is the same as a 9 move insertion after the next turn that _does_ cancel a turn (same net effect).

To answer your question I don't have a proof that any particular 9 mover cancels more moves than all 8 movers in a certain scramble. But, and to be fair, you also haven't provided a proof that all I need is 8 movers when checking for an insertion. Until I see such a proof, I will always check all length insertions to be safe.

Chris


----------



## coinman (Nov 15, 2010)

I think Irontwig is right sins he clearly is a reincarnation of Kublai khan, the mongol god of cubing!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 15, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Can someone compile all the WRs into a single list? I want to mention them on CubeCast. Thanks.


 
You could try this: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php
or this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feliks_Zemdegs


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 15, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> This does bring up a good point. No, I don't have a proof of this, but _because_ it has not been _disproven_ to my satisfaction, then I always check all insertions for a cancelation - even cases greater than 8 moves. I know what you mean that the "!" insertion is actually the same thing pretty much as "."
> 
> I have also found cases where an 8 move insertion (that does not cancel a turn) is the same as a 9 move insertion after the next turn that _does_ cancel a turn (same net effect).
> 
> ...


 
I have wondered about this and came to the exact same "conclusion" about CORNERS. Because I suck at corner insertions I have used Cube Explorer to find the best insertions for several FMC solutions that I couldn't find good insertions for myself (takes hours). Everytime I found a 9 move insertion that cancelled very well, it would turn into an 8 move insertion that cancelled 1 move less the next move. It isn't proof, but I suspect that you really only have to try 8 move insertions. I have also found that for a case that has an 8 mover there is about 2/3 chance that there is another 8 mover, but there are never more than 2 for any case.

For edges I have found that this is not true. I have found 10 movers (RURURU2R'U'R'U'R'U2 based) that cancel 4 moves that couldn't be reduced to 9 mover that cancelled 3 moves the next or previous move. And for many cases there are LOTS more than 2 cases to choose from, giving more chances of cancellations.

So far, I have only been able to use a GOOD corner insertion in competitions once. I suck at them. I can find them with infinite time, but for a 25 move skeleton it takes me 45 minutes. Edge-insertions I have used about 10 times and I can find them in about 20 minutes for a 25 move skeleton.

And I am now going to Tasmania for a short week and then "rectangularing" clockwise around the eastern half of Australia, starting in Melbourne as the Right-Down Corner.


----------



## AndyK (Nov 15, 2010)

Arnaud, how in the world did you get so much money that you can just travel the world and go wherever you please?? Whatever your job was, do you know if they are hiring?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 15, 2010)

AndyK said:


> Arnaud, how in the world did you get so much money that you can just travel the world and go wherever you please?? Whatever your job was, do you know if they are hiring?


 
Gogo .NET programming.


----------



## AndyK (Nov 15, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Gogo .NET programming.



That is awesome


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Nov 15, 2010)

heyy does anyone know if anybody has any video of my 12.78 avg or 10.80 single? thanks. take care.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 16, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> So far, I have only been able to use a GOOD corner insertion in competitions once. I suck at them. I can find them with infinite time, but for a 25 move skeleton it takes me 45 minutes. Edge-insertions I have used about 10 times and I can find them in about 20 minutes for a 25 move skeleton.



What takes you so long? Do you use stickers? Recoging if a case is an 8-mover should be fast.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 16, 2010)

He borrowed some of my tape at MCD, which I read to do through his thread  so I'd assume he does.
I just put the tape on, then do the solution slowly move by move, and wait for a situation where two stickers are interchangeable with 1 move, and so I can insert the non-interchangeable sticker, into one of the inter-changeable ones, do the swap with the interchangeable stickers, then undo inserting the sticker, then undoing the interchanging move.
The basic (x y x') z (x y' x') z'
Sorry if I didn't explain too well, but when I originally asked Zane_C about centre comms on a 4x4, this is what he showed me (several months ago). I understood instantly, and then understood on a 3x3 too. I'm actually the opposite of Arnaud, I suck at edge insertions, as I only know 1 sub 9 mover, and that's the 4 move STM/6 move HTM M' U2 M U2. I know a few different ways of doing this too. I also know Uperms, but I haven't found them to be too much use. And insertions to solve 4 edges, eg: M2 U2 M2 U2 or R2 U2 R2 U2 seem to hard to pull off, as there's more pieces. I can usually find a cancelling corner insertion in about 2 minutes, I find it very easy. AvG: any tips on edge insertions? 
Edit: Don't get me wrong, I think that you'd know corner comms, I was just saying how I find them. I guess I kinda explained them too


----------



## irontwig (Nov 16, 2010)

If you know optimal U, then you know a 7-mover: U M U2 M' U. It's the only one I've ever used for an edge insertion (I rarely do that and the 6-mover is rarer).


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 16, 2010)

irontwig said:


> If you know optimal U, then you know a 7-mover: U M U2 M' U. It's the only one I've ever used for an edge insertion (I rarely do that and the 6-mover is rarer).


That's just the 6 mover with a setup. (or you could say Uperm missing the setup). When I said I only know M U2 M' U2, ofcourse I know the basic variants, that is pretty much exactly the same as M U2 M' U2, and anyone who knows M U2 M' U2 and not U M U2 M' U should really take a look in the mirror, and question thereselves on whether or not they should really be trying FMC when they don't see this. That 7 mover = the 6 mover. I wouldn't consider it a different case. This is one of the reasons I don't look for edge insertions, most use slice moves, so any "8-movers" (R U R' E R U' R' E') are no use while STM is not used in official competition. There are variants of M U2 M' U2, Uperm, and *one* 8mover, which I have temporarily forgotten (blah posted it in the FMC thread awhile ago), compared to many very different variations of corner comms.
But thanks for trying to help anyway


----------



## irontwig (Nov 16, 2010)

(R2 F' R2 u2)2 I didn't realize I knew that one, just knew the conjugated version as an ELL.


----------

